# 64626 and 64627



## bethh05 (Oct 28, 2010)

Procedure: Left T5, T6, and T7 destruction by cryoablation of the posterior facet nerve branches and paravertebral nerve at T5, T6 and T7 under fluoroscopy

Description: The patient was placed in the prone position on the procedure table. The thoracolumbar regionwas prepped with Betadine an anesthetized. A 15-cm cryoablation needle with 5-mm exposed tip was advanced to the  waist of the transverse process at the left T5, T6, and T7 levels. Cryoablation was performed to the associated facet nerve branches as well as to the paravertebral and intercostal nerves per protocol.  A distinct lesion was made to each branch for 3 minutes. 

I know 64626 and 64627x2 is correct, but the physician makes it sound like he doing additional nerves. The CPT description of 
646XX sates _paravertebral facet joint nerve_. Just wanting another opinion. Thanks!


----------



## tamblyn (Nov 9, 2010)

I would code it as you did....64626 64627x2 if fluoroscopy was used 77003


----------

